# Adding a pickup to a Godin 5tn Avenue



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm seriously considering buying one, but would like it to have a pickup. I don't want to physically alter the guitar, so perhaps making a new pickguard with a pickup or two attached would be the way to go.

Any ideas or suggestions on this?
Good idea? Bad idea?
Pickup suggestions?
How would I go about this?

They're beautiful guitars--and I tried slide on it too--great tone.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.
(Although I'll probably thank you again.)


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

Putting a pickup in an F hole archtop has it's limitations compared to regular guitars but it could be done similar to mandolin styles of pickups.
( See- http://schattendesign.com/archtop.htm ).

I would be very sceptical about putting a P/U attached to the pickguard.

Are these models not available in an electrified version ?


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Zontar, I was talking to a local dealer last week and he was telling me that Godin is going to put out the 5th Ave with a pickup in it very soon. He told me he is just waiting for them to come out with the pickup already installed before he orders one in. I don't know if they will confirm it if you contact them but it might be worth the wait.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

brimc76 said:


> Zontar, I was talking to a local dealer last week and he was telling me that Godin is going to put out the 5th Ave with a pickup in it very soon. He told me he is just waiting for them to come out with the pickup already installed before he orders one in. I don't know if they will confirm it if you contact them but it might be worth the wait.


+1

I actually emailed Godin about the 5th Avenue Kingpin which comes with a single P90 neck pickup and they responded back to me saying it's going to come out this end of July. I got interested in the 5th Ave after I saw it at the local L&M here and after some research found out about the Kingpin.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

And IIRC, the price difference between the Fifth Ave and Kingpin is comparable to the cost of a pickup and controls.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

brimc76 said:


> Zontar, I was talking to a local dealer last week and he was telling me that Godin is going to put out the 5th Ave with a pickup in it very soon. He told me he is just waiting for them to come out with the pickup already installed before he orders one in. I don't know if they will confirm it if you contact them but it might be worth the wait.



Thanks guys!
They must have just added that Kingpin to the site. What a thing of beauty. I had recently checked their site and didn't see it, but after reading your post I checked it out--and there it was.

The local L&M says they'll have them in September. There's another local Godin dealer I'll check with as well. 

As soon as they're here I'll be taking a test drive the first chance I get--and if the Kingpin sounds as good unplugged as the 5th Avenue--I'll be buying it. So I have a strong suspicion my next guitar will be a Godin 5th Avenue Kingpin!
Check this beauty out! Like the 5th Avenue it should be available in Natural, Cognac sunburst & black.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There are some guys on the gear page that seem to think taking a 5th Avenue & adding a floating pickup would work better--but I'm holding out until I get a chance to try out the Kingpin.


----------

